# diablo 2 audio problem



## rb2six (Aug 27, 2009)

ok so whenever i have diablo 2 running, audio sounds crystal clear. music in the background, instant message sounds, youtube videos, etc. When i close diablo, the audio gets kind of messed up. it sounds distorted. it sounds like something is covering the speakers and blocking the sounds. so whats the problem?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi rb2six,
Go to Control Panel >> System >> Device manager >> Then click on Audio devices.
Tell us what it says your audio device is there.
It sounds like a driver problem and you may have to update the driver.


----------



## rb2six (Aug 27, 2009)

floop12444 said:


> Hi rb2six,
> Go to Control Panel >> System >> Device manager >> Then click on Audio devices.
> Tell us what it says your audio device is there.
> It sounds like a driver problem and you may have to update the driver.


i dont have audio devices so which one should i click?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi.

Check under sound video and game controllers.

I'm suspecting you don't have a sound card.


----------



## rb2six (Aug 27, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Hi.
> 
> Check under sound video and game controllers.
> 
> I'm suspecting you don't have a sound card.


under sound video game controllers:

audio codec
c-media CM6501 like sound device
legacy audio drivers
legacy video capture devices
media control devices
video codecs


----------



## rb2six (Aug 27, 2009)

any help?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry for the delay,

I think you've got onboard sound, but for an old game like Diablo 2, it should run it fine. Try updating your sound drivers.


----------



## zeeegnome (Jun 6, 2010)

What if its the opposite sound problem? I have Diablo 2 also and its been working fine but recently, as in today, the sound has sounded distorted and crunchy when playing the game, almost like like my speakers are blown but the sound sounds fine when im not playing the game (internet, cds etc.). I just checked to see what the update was looking like for my soundcard and it says im good to go with what i got. So what can be the problem within the game?


----------

